# Help ! Digestive problems



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

To see if her food intolerance had improved, I gave Beckie a bit of Merlin’s kibble tonight. Maybe 1 spoonful. 2-3 hours later she is restless, she can’t settle down. She is obviously uncomfortable, maybe in pain.

What can I give her that I would have in my pharmacy and wouldn’t hurt her ? The vet is closed, so I can’t call them.

I’ve read somewhere you can give 5mg of aspirin per pound, per 12 hours. But another site said it can be dangerous. So not sure if I should.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor Beckie  If it were my dog, I would wait this one out. Perhaps she'll throw up and feel better.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Usually a fasting period then a bland diet is what is rec for a dietary indiscretion ..............:dontknow:

Found this..........

Vet-Approved Home Remedies for Upset Stomachs in Dogs|PetHelpful https://pethelpful.com/dogs/ Dog-upset-stomach-home-remedy

I know that Pepto Bismol or Milk of Magnesia can be used but I don't know the dosage for tiny dogs ......you would need to get the Vet to okay using these!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you both !

I ended up not giving her anything, partly because I wasn’t sure of the safety of it, but mostly because she finally lied down on my legs and fell asleep. I guess the warmth of my body on her tummy helped.

She went outside, did her business and is now in bed. I delayed her bedtime for a little while so she could benefit from the heat more.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Beckie! I hope it resolves on its own, one end or the other.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So glad she's feeling better! Sweet dreams


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I gave Poppy a little bicarb (baking soda) recently when she had me up at 1am. Usually she sorts it herself with grass, but she was having trouble finding enough of the right sort, and didn't want to be out in the dark on her own. It was cold and wet and windy, and we both needed an indoor solution! I dissolved about a quarter teaspoonful in half a glass of water, and gave her a couple of small syringefuls - around 10ml. It seemed to do the trick, but I must remember to ask my vet about it - and to get some more of the anti-acid pills he gave me ages ago, and which I used twice and then lost, they were so tiny!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> I gave Poppy a little bicarb (baking soda) recently when she had me up at 1am. Usually she sorts it herself with grass, but she was having trouble finding enough of the right sort, and didn't want to be out in the dark on her own. It was cold and wet and windy, and we both needed an indoor solution! I dissolved about a quarter teaspoonful in half a glass of water, and gave her a couple of small syringefuls - around 10ml. It seemed to do the trick, but I must remember to ask my vet about it - and to get some more of the anti-acid pills he gave me ages ago, and which I used twice and then lost, they were so tiny!


Good to know about baking soda. And I will ask the vet about something to help (again). They don’t seem to have much to offer.

Her kind of pain doesn’t lead to vomiting or diarrhea. It’s probaly painful gastric contractions or something like that. I got her some different, non gastric canned food at the vet, to see if I could start giving her different foods. She hates her kibble, and she’s always waiting for her dried chicken strip treat to fill her up because she doesn’t want to eat much kibble. It’s a hard problem to fix...

I haven’t tried it yet, but now that she’s had a reaction to Merlin’s kibble, I might have to wait a little longer. This time she wasn’t crying though, lime she usually does. Maybe she’s just getting tougher, or maybe it didn’t hurt as much. Impossible to know !


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Both my dogs have sensitive bellies. I have just gone through another “lesson” of leaving well enough alone. Echo, my PWD, just cost me about $400 because I felt guilty for feeding her a “junk” food (Royal Canin). She got so sick after trying to switch her to something “better” that she wound up with a SIBO (Small Intestinal Bacteria Overgrowth) from it, on meds and probiotics and canned Rx foods. I can tell you she was in a lot of pain and it was miserable to watch her go through it. 

Back onto RC, and she’s right as rain. I hope I’ll learn to leave well enough alone.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Usually a fasting period then a bland diet is what is rec for a dietary indiscretion ..............:dontknow:
> 
> Found this..........
> 
> ...


I give my girl a little less than 1/4 teaspoon Pepto Bismol when they have an upset tummy, never had a problem


----------



## sunfunartist (Mar 24, 2017)

My vet said 1/2 pill of Famotidine (peptones pill) is safe to give to an 8lb little poodle. I have a little poodle with a sensitive stomach.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

sunfunartist said:


> My vet said 1/2 pill of Famotidine (peptones pill) is safe to give to an 8lb little poodle. I have a little poodle with a sensitive stomach.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Famotidine comes in 10 mg and 20 mg tablets. Even 1/2 of a 10 mg tablet is above the recommended dosage for an 8 lb. toy. You should be giving him 1/4tablet IMHO, based on having a 9 lb. Maltese for which that is the correct dosage.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update : I’ve started giving her a different type of veg canned food and she is doing fine on it. She only gets about 1/3 of her calories in canned food. Then I went to the store and got her 2 samples that have similar ingredients to the ones in the vet food : chicken and rice.

They gave me Go! Daily Defence and another one I can’t remember. She is doing fine with what she ate. i tried to go slowly but she only eats the new kibble and leaves the rest.

So this is a good sign. I think she needs to be on food that has rice in it, and not too much protein.

This food is rated 4 star, so it’s not bad at all and it’s definitely a lot better than the vet food.  I’ll keep giving it to her for a while and see if she still does well.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

sunfunartist said:


> My vet said 1/2 pill of Famotidine (peptones pill) is safe to give to an 8lb little poodle. I have a little poodle with a sensitive stomach.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry, sunfunartist, you are right! 1/2 pill of 10 mg. is correct. I apologize, I got it mixed up with another drug.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Update : I’ve started giving her a different type of veg canned food and she is doing fine on it. She only gets about 1/3 of her calories in canned food. Then I went to the store and got her 2 samples that have similar ingredients to the ones in the vet food : chicken and rice.
> 
> They gave me Go! Daily Defence and another one I can’t remember. She is doing fine with what she ate. i tried to go slowly but she only eats the new kibble and leaves the rest.
> 
> ...


That is great news, Dechi! Don't worry about how many stars it is--if she does well on it, it's worth 5 stars


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I saw this thread a bit late but what about some mashed sweet potato? Works really well on Lucky’s sensitive tum tum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I've written about IBD in the health forums. If the problem persists -sounds like you've seen it waxing and waning, I urge you to get blood workups to rule out Addison's and Pancreatic Insufficiency Disorder. Then if there's no sign of other disorder, consider an endoscopy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

FozziesMom said:


> I've written about IBD in the health forums. If the problem persists -sounds like you've seen it waxing and waning, I urge you to get blood workups to rule out Addison's and Pancreatic Insufficiency Disorder. Then if there's no sign of other disorder, consider an endoscopy.


I might consider it, I’ve seen your post, thanks.

The thing is she doesn’t have really obvious symptoms. As long as she eats the vet food, she’s okay. But she doesn’t like it and slowly eats one kibble at a time, with no pleasure.

The Go Daily Defence is giving her reflux and gas, so I think I will stop it. I don’t have much choice besides the vet food right now.


----------

